# Asking for prayers......



## gallerygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

It's nice to know there is a place for this here.  I have a wonderful, dear friend who has for the last 5 months battled Mantel Cell Lymphoma.  She has done it courageously, with grace and humor intact.  She has chosen to be taken off life support.  I was able to spend yesterday and much of today with her.  It was lovely, but bittersweet.  Monday, after all the family has arrived, she will be taken off the vent.   I am certain she will passover quickly.  I take great comfort in knowing that this is the end of her battle and the blessed beginning of her eternal  life with Christ, but my heart is heavy with sadness as well.  Her name is Cheryl, I ask that you pray for her and her family and friends.  thanks, kel


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

They are in my prayers. 
I lit a candle for them as well 

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/mes ... id=5071122


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you so much.  Hope all is well with you too friend.  k


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 6, 2008)

As she will be absence in body but present with the Lord, knowing she is in glory. she wont be missing you as much as you'll miss her.  I just recently lost my BF to bone cancer in Oct and she loved the Lord, and I know she will be waiting for me to greet me when my times comes,, but it hurts nevertheless, as I sometimes out of habit want to pick up the phone to tell her something special about my day........You and your family will be in my prayers today    It is hard saying goodbye but it is not forever :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 6, 2008)

She will be with everyone that has been waiting for her on the other side.  This is a wonderful place, we call it the Summerland.  Be happy that you got to spend some time with her.  You will cherish that for the rest of your life.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with her, her family, and you.  It is a hard thing to endure, the loss of a loved one or friend, but knowing they are not suffering any longer is a good thought.  # months ago I lost my 93 year old grandmother to cancer and just 2 years ago Dec 22nd, I lost my dear father to colon cancer.  I survived colon cancer this summer and knew my dad had pointed me in the direction to have a colonoscopy.  I would be dead in another 2 years the Dr's say if it had not been caught and removed.  It was stage 2, malignancy.  Both my wife and I are now cancer survivors and are only in our mid 40's.  Keep up the faith!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your prayers, it means so much.  I am at peace with this, but dang it still breaks my heart.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 7, 2008)

It is hard to lose a friend. My prayers are with you. May God send you comfort  and peace at this difficult time.


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 7, 2008)

I cried when I read about your friend, too.  Good friends are so hard to find, yet once we do, a spiritual bond is formed that can never be broken.  Rest assure that you will see your friend again some day, only in Paradise.  For now, our prayers are with her, her family, you and your family.  God's Blessings.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that. You and your friend are certainly in my thoughts and prayers.

Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for yours and their loss. You are in my prayers as you continue to heal. God is close to the brokenhearted.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Feb 14, 2008)

*Awwww....*

I'm so sorry, gallerygirl!

But yes, as Christians, we grieve "not as those without hope..."
Sometimes it hurts more to see people suffer, and the pain we feel is about us missing them and wishing they were here. But we love them enough to want peace for them. So, thank God that they suffer no more, and we will depend on God to help us cope with their absence.

I will pray for those who remain....

Peace!


----------



## campbellsoap (Feb 14, 2008)

My prayers will be with you and your friends family.  Just as others say you will be missing her more than her you.  That glorious meeting she will have with our Heavenly Father and her friends and family already gone.
But it still will leave a hole a your heart that will hurt.

jackie


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 15, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> My thoughts and prayers are with her, her family, and you.  It is a hard thing to endure, the loss of a loved one or friend, but knowing they are not suffering any longer is a good thought.  # months ago I lost my 93 year old grandmother to cancer and just 2 years ago Dec 22nd, I lost my dear father to colon cancer.  I survived colon cancer this summer and knew my dad had pointed me in the direction to have a colonoscopy.  I would be dead in another 2 years the Dr's say if it had not been caught and removed.  It was stage 2, malignancy.  Both my wife and I are now cancer survivors and are only in our mid 40's.  Keep up the faith!
> 
> Paul.... :wink:


Wow! Praise God for that!
You are truly blessed!
You are in my prayers aswell, as you deal with your father's recent passing.


----------

